# HELP! SYMPTOMS GONE AT JUST OVER 8 WEEKS!



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I know someone posted their symptoms had gone at about 5 weeks but your reply was that they'd be in full flow around 6/7 weeks.

I had major symptoms after about week 5 - all day/night nausea, major tiredness - sleeping until lunch time every day!

Suddenly my symptoms vanished yesterday at 8 weeks 2 days.  I felt completely "normal" - not in the tiniest bit pregnant - still got bigger boobs and small bump.

Today, still no nausea but lots of low down cramps.  No spotting/bleeding.

I saw the heartbeat at 6+5 and the HCG was incredibly high - was a surprise it wasn't twins.

I am really worried and don't know whether I should go for another scan or just wait and see if I bleed.  Or does this often happen?

Help!
Jess xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

With pregnancy hormones, they can cause symptoms one day, and you feel fine the next.  it's likely that in a couple of days they will be back with a vengance, or your body may just have got used to them and you will continue to feel well.  Have you still got tender boobs?  If you are still worried in a couple of days, ring the gp and they may be able to arrange a scan for you.

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks!

I'm seeing my own midwife for my first appt on Monday so I might try and persuade her to send me for a scan!

Jess x


----------

